# Endless Space: Würdiger Nachfolger für Masters of Orion 2? - Leser-Special von Sharicardi



## Sharicardi (7. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Endless Space: Würdiger Nachfolger für Masters of Orion 2? - Leser-Special von Sharicardi* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Endless Space: Würdiger Nachfolger für Masters of Orion 2? - Leser-Special von Sharicardi


----------



## B3stie (7. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus, danke für den Test
!


----------



## TruePlayer (7. Mai 2012)

Schöner Bericht, kann dem so nur zustimmen.

Für MoO2 Freunde  sei aber nochmal explizit erwähnt: Die Kämpfe finden nicht rundenbasiert statt, sondern automatisch.

Der Spieler zwar die generelle Strategie einer kämpfenden Flotte festlegen, aber nicht die Manöver einzelner Schiffe. 

Tolles Spiel für das sich die 22€ locker gelohnt haben. Zusammen mit Evochron Mercenaries und Gratuitous Tank Battles einer meiner TOP Indie Titel.


----------



## FatBaron78 (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank. 

Das Spiel hatte ich mir neulich auch angesehen, nachdem ich zufällig über Kinetic Void gestolpert war. Kinetic Void » Space Adventure Sandbox

Und im Sommer kommt ja auch noch Legends of Pegasus. Das sieht auch sehr gut aus.

Wir erleben gerade ein Revival der 4X-Spiele, was?


----------



## TruePlayer (7. Mai 2012)

FatBaron78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Das Spiel hatte ich mir neulich auch angesehen, nachdem ich zufällig über Kinetic Void gestolpert war. Kinetic Void » Space Adventure Sandbox
> 
> ...



Wobei ich ja bei Legends of Pegasus noch skeptisch bin. Ist zwar schon so gut wie gekauft weil es wie ein Ascendancy Klon aussieht, aber da die Kalypso Studios dahinter stecken, rechne ich auch damit dass es komplett in die Hose gehen könnte.

Ein Lob an das Studio für den Mut alte Genres und Spiele neu aufzulegen, aber ihre Spiele erwecken auch leider oft den Eindruck als hätte der Publisher den Release vorzeitig gepusht, also unfertig.


----------



## FatBaron78 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja. Besonders die Planetenansicht ist voll von Ascendancy kopiert, oder? Hoffentlich gibt es wieder Invasionen ...


----------



## TruePlayer (7. Mai 2012)

Ok. Mein Fehler. Kalypso ist 'nur' der Publisher

NovaCore der Developer.

Ich drücke die Daumen! Und bestells auch gleich vor, wenn es denn mal auf Amazon soweit ist.


----------



## Lordex (7. Mai 2012)

Muss man viel Lesen also gibs viel Text? Bin nämlich ned so der Englisch Fan! Weil sonst warte ich bis zum Release! Warte nämlich schon ewig auf nen Nachfolger von MoO2!


----------



## Sharicardi (7. Mai 2012)

So viel mußt du nicht lesen. Kannst jedoch ruhig auf das Release warten, da kommt das Spiel mit einer deutschen Fassung. 

Und die Community ist ziemlich hilfsbereit. Fragen werden in der Regel schnell beantwortet.


----------



## TruePlayer (7. Mai 2012)

Is eigentlich nur das Tutorial bei dem man sich etwas durch den Text quälen muss, unabhängig von der Lokalisierung. Im Spiel selbst sind die Tooltipps meist kurz und bündig und enthalten trotzdem alle wichtigen Infos.

Das Spiel ist eh recht zugänglich für MoO oder GalCiv Veteranen.


----------



## Mandavar (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schick! Direkt mal auf Steam kaufen. Endlich gibt es einen echten Nachfolger von MoO!


----------



## Wamboland (8. Mai 2012)

Jup auch vorhin gekauft und nun gesehen wie spät es ist 

Man merkt die Alpha aber noch, aber dafür kann man ja immerhin noch immer etwas bei der Entwicklung mitreden. 

Spielt sich auf jeden Fall schon gut und gerade die Kämpfe finde ich gut gemacht - auch wenn große Schiffen ruhig noch größer sein dürften.


----------



## Sharicardi (10. Mai 2012)

Weitere Infos:
wird eine Box-Version geben über Iceberg interactive...
Und das offizielle Release-Date bei Iceberg soll der 24. August sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2012)

Sharicardi schrieb:


> Weitere Infos:
> wird eine Box-Version geben über Iceberg interactive...
> Und das offizielle Release-Date bei Iceberg soll der 24. August sein.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, dann werd' ich mir diesen Tag mal merken. Und auch danke dafür, dass du hier dieses Spiel beschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich davon gar nichts mitbekommen


----------



## Sharicardi (1. Juni 2012)

Kurze Zusatzinfo: Beta ab Montag, dem 4. Juni bei Steam verfügbar. 

8 spielbare Faktionen + Multiplayer-Modus aktiviert.


----------



## Sharicardi (3. Juli 2012)

Offizielles Release am 4. Juli.

Und verglichen zum alpha und beta, sieht noch besser aus und funktioniert einwandfrei. Und die KI beginnt, unangenehm zu werden.


----------



## Thabalon (5. Juli 2012)

Ich Spiele momentan Sins of a Solar Empire ist Endless Space vergleichbar?
Weil Sins of a Solar Empire macht mir richtig Spaß. 
Und suche nun ein vergleichbares Spiel.


----------



## Kasio91 (7. Juli 2012)

Hmmm... Das Spiel sieht interessant aus. Aber bitte hör auf es mit MOO2 zu vergleichen, da es nicht wie MOO2 ist. Nur weil es rundenbasiert ist und die Galaxy so ähnlich aufgebaut ist, ist es lange noch nicht wie Master of Orion 2. Ich Spiele es momentan wieder und ich habe echte Schwierigkeiten mich dort wieder zurechtzufinden, da es relativ Komplex ist. Das Kampfsystem in Endless Space ist ein ganz anderes als bei MOO2, da schlichtweg die Taktik fehlt. Das einzige wo man auf den Kampf einwirken kann, ist am Anfang zu den drei verschiedenen Phasen.
Ich finds schade, da du mit "würdiger Nachfolger von Master of Orion 2?" eine Freude geweckt hast in mir, die am Ende wieder eingestürzt ist. Es gibt ein paar ähnliche Spielelemente, aber an MOO2 reicht es nicht ran und somit beantworte ich deine Frage mit einem eindeutigen "Nein!" meinerseits.
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich es nicht vielversprechend für ein X4 Game halte, da heutzutage die Qualität der Spiele nicht mehr die ist, die sie mal war. Ein Blick werde ich aber trotzdem mal riskieren.


----------



## Sharicardi (7. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele selbst keinen Sins of a Solar Empire.

Aber soweit ich weiss, ist Sins Real Time mit dem Fokus auf Schlachten (bitte mich korrigieren, wenn ich da falsch liege).
Endless Space ist runden-basiert und strategisch orientiert, die Schlachten sind nur ein Teil von dem Spiel, ein zwar wichtiger aber nur ein Teil.


Thabalon schrieb:


> Ich Spiele momentan Sins of a Solar Empire ist Endless Space vergleichbar?
> Weil Sins of a Solar Empire macht mir richtig Spaß.
> Und suche nun ein vergleichbares Spiel.


----------



## Sharicardi (7. Juli 2012)

Hmm kleines Misverständnis hier.

Klar ist ES nicht 100% mit MOO2 zu vergleichen. ABER, das ist für mich das erste 4X seit MOO2, das mich dazu führt, bis spät in der Nacht zu spielen. Und in dieser Hinsicht ist es ein Super-Spiel.
Ist jedoch kein MOO4, gar keine Frage. 

Sorry für das Misverständnis. Ich habe nur den Vergleich gemacht, weil MOO2 für mich DIE Meßlatte für 4X-Spiele ist.


----------



## Kasio91 (7. Juli 2012)

Sharicardi schrieb:


> Hmm kleines Misverständnis hier.
> 
> Klar ist ES nicht 100% mit MOO2 zu vergleichen. ABER, das ist für mich das erste 4X seit MOO2, das mich dazu führt, bis spät in der Nacht zu spielen. Und in dieser Hinsicht ist es ein Super-Spiel.
> Ist jedoch kein MOO4, gar keine Frage.
> ...


 
Das mag sein. Aber du musst zugeben, dass MOO2 einfach ungeschlagen bleibt und da nichts ranreicht. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie gut Endless Space wirklich ist, da ich es selber noch nicht gespielt habe. Bis jetzt nur Youtube Videos gesehen. Es sieht wirklich super aus aber das Kampfsystem stößt bei mir echt sauer auf. Sie wirken auf mich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders durchdacht. Das ganze in ein 3 Phasensystem zu verbauen leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein. Dafür kann ich mich einfach nicht begeistern. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß ob die Planungen für Kämpfe komplexer werden. Hab nur Anfangskämpfe gesehen und die waren alles andere als aufregend.


----------

